# Holster for Sidearm...Outside Carry on Belt of Pack



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a pistol holster (open carry on belt of Eberlestock M5 Team RMEF pack, Glock 29)? Good recommendations and bad experiences are welcome! Thanks


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't know about on belt of pack might want to look for a good chest holster.


----------



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks...that does possibly make more sense


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Don’t remember if it was posted here or another site:

https://gunfightersinc.com/

Not cheap, but looks good.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I went with a tanker style from El Paso Saddlery for a heavy revolver.
Smaller rides on belt.

Picture in link has U.S. embossed. I went with the same , but other options existed at the time. Including unstamped.
It does smell of silicone (?) and leather/and or it's treatment. Not a problem for me but worth noting if upwind of a deer during a hunt.

Search Results for “1942” – El Paso Saddlery (epsaddlery.com)


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Jiw275 said:


> Don’t remember if it was posted here or another site:
> 
> https://gunfightersinc.com/
> 
> Not cheap, but looks good.


I have the kenai
chest holster. Pretty nice I can swap out my Glock 20 and my Glock 26 holsters on the same harness. Pretty comfortable out of the way system.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 616567


What would make this system perfect is if the buckles could be removed from the holster and repositioned any where on the holster, if a user wanted to fashion a drop leg harness or waist belt the user could


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

i have a mystery ranch pack with a side arm holster for the belt. It attaches through the mole webbing on the belt. it's OK, but i with i had bought something like brushbuster has instead. 

going through thick brush the belt holster makes your profile a bit wider so you could possible snag up on something. when you set your pack down, you're naturally setting it down on or near the firearm which i don't like. even though it's mostly covered it can scratch, dent and ding your handle. 

the reason i didn't buy one like brushy is because of wearing a bino harness while hunting. for fishing trips in bear country that's a perfect rig though IMO


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> i have a mystery ranch pack with a side arm holster for the belt. It attaches through the mole webbing on the belt. it's OK, but i with i had bought something like brushbuster has instead.
> 
> going through thick brush the belt holster makes your profile a bit wider so you could possible snag up on something. when you set your pack down, you're naturally setting it down on or near the firearm which i don't like. even though it's mostly covered it can scratch, dent and ding your handle.
> 
> the reason i didn't buy one like brushy is because of wearing a bino harness while hunting. for fishing trips in bear country that's a perfect rig though IMO


I put my Kuiu bino harness right over top of it


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> What would make this system perfect is if the buckles could be removed from the holster and repositioned any where on the holster, if a user wanted to fashion a drop leg harness or waist belt the user could


If you contacted gunfighters they could probably make a kydex holster with removable buckles and supply various buckles so a person could clip it to a pack, or fashion it any way they wanted to with various straps and buckles.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

https://diamonddoutdoors.com/products/denali-chest-holster


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> I put my Kuiu bino harness right over top of it


Tell me more. I've got the same harness, and always assumed a pistol in a chest holster would either be incredibly uncomfortable on my sternum, or stick out so far as to be a nuisance. If not, I like the idea better than on the belt.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> Tell me more. I've got the same harness, and always assumed a pistol in a chest holster would either be incredibly uncomfortable on my sternum, or stick out so far as to be a nuisance. If not, I like the idea better than on the belt.


When I get home this afternoon I'll post some pics


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> Tell me more. I've got the same harness, and always assumed a pistol in a chest holster would either be incredibly uncomfortable on my sternum, or stick out so far as to be a nuisance. If not, I like the idea better than on the belt.


The harness doesn't stick out much with the holster. Nothing uncomfortable, doesn't get in the way of my bow draw. This pic is with the larger G20.￼ nothing is in the way for a quick draw


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The smaller G26


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There is room to move things around to your liking. Harness off to one side, holster down low or up high. Or both dead center of your torso. When the harness isn't on I tend to run the holster low on my belly and off to left side. Just really comfortable for me to draw there.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I did try this little holster on stone glacier pack's hip belt to see if I would like it. But that meant I have to unstrap it from the hip belt Everytime i wanted to carry without the pack. The chest harness just works out better for me.
I would like to try a drop leg sometime. I can see issues with it fishing though


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Brushy...that's helpful!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It's not a bad system, and it works well for me, but like I said earlier if the buckles were removable from the holster and you could place the buckles any where on the holster, with some extra straps and buckles you would have a really diverse system. Might be worth it to see if gunfighters could customize it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It will be what I take to Kuiu and Kodiak for sure.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

The uncle I hunted with this fall in Montana carried his handgun on his pack belt. He lived 15 years in Alaska and spent 10 years working for an outfitter. He took the grizzly hunters. He has taken 4 bears himself and had clients in on 5-6 a year for 10 years. He told me in Alaska his gun was always on his chest. 
In Montana he was not real worried about the bears so he just stuck it on the belt.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a CompTac international for my XDM 10. I put a 1 1/2 inch drop on it and wore it on my pants belt below my Kifaru Duplex belt this year in Colorado. I really didn't mind the way it carried. If you set it up with the paddle you can take it off in camp or a vehicle without having to undo your belt. I had enough cant on it that worked very well for me. Not sure if I have any pics of it with my pack on.

https://comp-tac.com/international-holster-belt-paddle-drop-offset-holster-comp-tac/


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Tonight I realized I do not have a holster for my full size usp 45. It was always a house/range gun.

Ordered a rig from diamonD.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Just got email with tracking # with a delivery date of 1/12. 

So far so good


----------

